# Chapman Producing 2010



## Silverlenz (Oct 7, 2009)

Thought it might be a good idea to have a discussion set aside for those of us applying to Chapman's Producing Program. Anyway have any of you guys started on their application or are you working on other application (UCLA/USC etc)

Thanks,
SilverLenz


----------



## Silverlenz (Oct 14, 2009)

I was looking over the requirements for Chapman University but didn't seeing anything about requiring letters of recommendation. Does anyone know this to be true?  This is what the website says:

All applicants must submit:

A completed Chapman University and Dodge College Supplemental application form
A personal statement describing why you want to go to film school
A creative/scholarly portfolio list
A series of creative/scholarly writing assignments including:
A dramatic scene/sample of scholarly writing
A description of a transformational moment of his/her life (maximum two pages)
A description of his/her favorite film (maximum two pages)
Directing and Screenwriting programs are also required to submit either a Short Film

Thanks,
SilverLenz


----------



## NikkiS (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Silverlenz,

I'm also applying to Chapman for producing (USC/UCLA/AFI as well... still debating Columbia). I believe they require 3 recommendations, like most of the other schools. The downloadable form is more reliable than the list they have on the website so I would have a look at that. Good luck!


----------



## Silverlenz (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks Nikkis. I'm applying to USC's, Chapman, and Columbia's Producing program. Why aren't you applying to Columbia. They have a great program.


----------



## Mike_V (Nov 3, 2009)

You always need letters of recommendations. Especially considering it's a master's program. that's...well. common knowledge.


----------



## apache (Nov 3, 2009)

I emailed Chapman regarding letters of recommendations. just an FYI, there is no special form to fill out with it. we simply just need to acquire them and send it out to them. No waiving access or signatures or anything. neato


----------



## Mike_V (Nov 3, 2009)

are you sure?
When i did my chapman app, I had to print out a form for a waiver or nonwaiver to see the letter of rec........


----------



## NikkiS (Nov 14, 2009)

> Originally posted by Silverlenz:
> Thanks Nikkis. I'm applying to USC's, Chapman, and Columbia's Producing program. Why aren't you applying to Columbia. They have a great program.



I guess my biggest concern with applying to Columbia has to do with the whole NY vs. Cali debate. One of the main reasons I'm applying to a producing program in the first place is because I lack the connections in the film industry that I need to really get my feet off the ground. I love the idea of being immersed in the Hollywood film culture and hopefully building a network that I can build off of post graduation. My second concern is that the Columbia program seems aimed a little bit more at a film production education over a producing education... but I could be completely wrong about that.


----------



## Silverlenz (Nov 14, 2009)

I've researched Columbia's new producing program and it's not production driven. In fact Columbia's program in general in story driven. Their aim is to produce great storytellers. As a producing student you would have the opportunity to work with producers who have industry experience. Check out their program and their website. They have a lot of professors and alumni who've won awards in all the major film festivals. 

SilverLenz


----------



## brittak (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey y'all, quick GRE question. Chapman's one of those schools where you can provide your GRE score if you have a low GPA, but it's not required otherwise.  Do you think if I have a fairly decent score it would be a boost to provide it regardless? 

Related question: what would constitute a "fairly decent score"?


----------



## notroberttowne (Jan 8, 2010)

I have no idea what a good GRE score is, but I can tell you that I haven't met a single person at Chapman yet who took the GRE.


----------



## Mike_V (Jan 8, 2010)

i highly doubt it will help you at all brittak... 
I believe it's more about your work and your samples.


----------

